# This is not a new game...



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Your house is burning and you can save let's say 20 CDs and 5 DVDs. This is not too much...Let's say that the 20 Cds can be 20 boxes (20 operas or 20 complete sets like Complete works by Bartok is considered as a single CD! Great!).

your choice would be?

Mine is:

Mozart: complete
Bartok: complete
Alban Berg: Lulu
Alban Berg: Wozzeck
Shostakovich: Katerina Izmailova
Stravinsky: the rite of spring
Myaskovsky: complete symphonies
Shostakovich: complete symphonies
Rimsky-Korsakov: Christmas eve
Tchaikovsky: Tcherevichky
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Oneguin (Kozlovsky version)
Rimsky-Korsakov: the tsar's bride 
Richard Wagner: Complete Nibelungen (it is just one box LOL)
Richard Wagner: Lohengrin
Richard wagner: Tristan and Isolde
Brahms: complete
Scriabin: complete piano
Glinka: Ruslan and Ludmila
Webern: complete
Richard Strauss: Die frau ohne Schatten

DVDs: Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
Franz Schreker: Die Gezeichneten
Puccini: La rondine (1958 version)
Puccini: Turandot
Alban Berg: Lulu

what about you?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> ... 20 Cds can be 20 boxes (20 operas or 20 complete sets like *Complete works by Bartok is considered as a single CD*! Great!).


That simply does not make any sense to me. Maybe that's why nobody has made any silly suggestions as at the time of my post.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*I'm sorry*

Please close THIS!!!!

Martin


----------

